# Wow



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

This is an really neat video, but if you are afraid of heights, make sure you have your feet firmly planted on the ground before you watch. Whomever it was the taped this is way braver than I. I have hiked & rock climbed in some pretty steep areas, but this made my knees weak.

The Bridge


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

That looks so scary and unsafe...You could not get me to do it...


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Camper Louise said:


> That looks so scary and unsafe...You could not get me to do it...


I'm with you no way in this life time

Willie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm in! I'd do that in a heartbeat!









They are secured to the safety line the entire time.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Won't see me there!
bbwb


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

The one climber that was clipped to the cable seemed to have a lot more sense than the camera person.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't like heights! No way I'm up there.

Mark


----------



## skylane (Oct 28, 2007)

Camera person is probably under 25......doesn't know he or she's mortal yet.....give it a few years and things change.....


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

In wikipedia it says that this path is now closed due to so many people dying trying to traverse it...it's under repair and will be reopened:

"The walkway has now gone many years without maintenance, and is in a highly deteriorated and dangerous state. It is one meter (3 ft) in width, and is over 700 feet (200 m) above the river. Nearly all of the path has no handrail. Some parts of the walkway have completely collapsed and have been replaced by a beam and a metallic wire on the wall. Many people have lost their lives on the walkway in recent years. After four people died in two accidents in 1999 and 2000, the local government closed the entrances. However, adventurous tourists still find their way into the walkway."


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I wanna know what drugs this guy was on to even consider filming it and walking so fast.
(But I'm glad he did because thats as close as I'll ever get to that insanity)


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Sign me up.

Thor


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

OK- my palms are sweating. And I jump off buildings on a belay!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> Sign me up.
> 
> Thor


Let's go!!


----------



## bpedrotty (Nov 3, 2006)

Hey... I have those boots... I'd be there in a heartbeat. I'm not so much afraid of heights, it's the landing that gives me the willys...


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

I think some people have no fear - and very few brains. I wouldn't try this even if I were Spiderman!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm not even gonna open it to look


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

outtatown said:


> In wikipedia it says that this path is now closed


Here's the link to the Wikipedia article referenced above.

Ed


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Wow, that was INSANE...

```
I wanna know what drugs this guy was on to even consider filming it and walking so fast.
```
I'm with you Noble Eagle...that was my thought the whole time.

I agree, he/she must be in their early 20s and not think about death

I kept waiting for him to jump and glide down or bungee or something TOTALLY INSANE like that.

A couple of times, like when he jumped, so did I.

Not a chance for me, now that I've realized I'm NOT immortal.

Cool to watch though.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Im glad he recorded that for me.....cause I wont be their to see it. Gotta love forign govts. THe national park service world have torn that down 30 years ago.


----------

